# New to 722/612 - recording question



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Can't find this in the manuals or via search here:

Just switched from DirecTv and cable. So far, liking the 722 and 612 I have. But one issue - on DirecTV's DV and the cable's DVR, if I see a program on the guide and all I want to do is record that one program. all I have to do is highlight it on the guide and hit record. Voila, red dot showing next to program and it is set to record. If I want to set up a series recording, etc. I push the record button a second time and I have options.

It appears that if, say, I see Survivor in the guide and just want to record that, I have to highlight it, hit record, hit a button to move the cursor over to options, cursor down to the option I want (record once) the button over to the menu, the hit the button to record. It then does a bit of a search then confirms.

Is there no one button push method to just highlight a program in the future and then push one button to mark it to record? 

Thanks


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a 622 which I believe is the same as the 722 as far as recording goes. All I do to record a program in the future is highlight it, push select(not record) then choose how many episodes(new, all, etc.) then push select again. If the recording option is already checked the way I want it I only need to push select twice. It's not one button operation but I'm so used to doing it that it feels like one button.

I didn't know that you could even use the record button during that operation.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

If a show is in progress then you can hit record to record the remainder of the show. JeffN9 answer is correct. On guide press select and choice what options you want ie to record one show, all shows, or new shows. If It is OTA and you do not subscribe to the guide data then it is more involved because you have to select the time and day.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

So it sounds like if I want to record a single program it's 6 keypresses, right? Select-left arrow to get to the options - down arrow- down arrow (to get to "once") - select to choose the once option - right arrow to get back to the "create timer" option - then select to create the timer.

Man - after being able to simply highlight a show on the guide and simply hit the record button to set the DVR to record that single program (on both the cable box and the DTV DVR) that seems awkward. I'd love to see them program in a one-key record option, then you could hit the record button a second time if you wanted more options (which is how the other DVRs I've had work.)

Thanks for the replies - keeps me from looking for an option that I assumed I just missed.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

You can use SELECT or RECORD while in GUIDE. But both bring up exactly the same menu.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Is there a way to change the default recording option to Once instead of all? That would greatly streamline the process.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

fudpucker said:


> Is there a way to change the default recording option to Once instead of all? That would greatly streamline the process.


No.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

fudpucker said:


> So it sounds like if I want to record a single program it's 6 keypresses, right?


That does sound like quite an inconvenience.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

fudpucker said:


> So it sounds like if I want to record a single program it's 6 keypresses, right? Select-left arrow to get to the options - down arrow- down arrow (to get to "once") - select to choose the once option - right arrow to get back to the "create timer" option - then select to create the timer.
> 
> Man - after being able to simply highlight a show on the guide and simply hit the record button to set the DVR to record that single program (on both the cable box and the DTV DVR) that seems awkward. I'd love to see them program in a one-key record option, then you could hit the record button a second time if you wanted more options (which is how the other DVRs I've had work.)
> 
> Thanks for the replies - keeps me from looking for an option that I assumed I just missed.


Actually, the default for movies is "Once" and it requires only to hit "Select" twice, though frankly you have to be sure you have enough padding with some channels.

But I've always thought that for shows that repeat or continue as a series the "All" default option represented a poor choice by the Dish Network/Echostar folks and that the default should be "Once" so that you could press "Select" twice to record something you see on the guide.

"Once" is clear and concise. "Once" means that if you don't understand English you'll miss additional episodes, but you do get the one you selected in the guide. "All" means you will get the one you selected but might not realize you're going to get 5 old episodes in the next two days or 437 old and new episodes in the next two weeks.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> That does sound like quite an inconvenience.


Oh, in the scheme of life it's not a burden.

But when you are used to just pushing a button to record a program (and have been used to that for years) having to push a button, enter a menu, move over to an options menu, change that, then go back to the menu, then click out feels overly awkward and clumsy. Kind of like if you're used to simply pressing a key to select a channel to watch, then changed to another system in which you now had to press a button to get to a menu, choose "guide" from the menu, press another key to select what part of the menu you wanted, then click on the channel, then click "OK." Yeah, life wouldn't fall apart, and if you were used to doing things that way you'd probably wonder why anyone thought it was a pain. :eek2:


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Let me add - I'm not here to b***** - really. Just a user who made the decision to switch from DirecTV (subber since 1995) to Dish and wanting to make sure I'm not doing things the hard way. There are usually all kinds of undocumented short-cuts, key presses, etc. I didn't see a list of those in the FAQ (but maybe I just missed it.)


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

fudpucker said:


> Oh, in the scheme of life it's not a burden.
> 
> But when you are used to just pushing a button to record a program (and have been used to that for years) having to push a button, enter a menu, move over to an options menu, change that, then go back to the menu, then click out feels overly awkward and clumsy. Kind of like if you're used to simply pressing a key to select a channel to watch, then changed to another system in which you now had to press a button to get to a menu, choose "guide" from the menu, press another key to select what part of the menu you wanted, then click on the channel, then click "OK." Yeah, life wouldn't fall apart, and if you were used to doing things that way you'd probably wonder why anyone thought it was a pain. :eek2:


Its always interesting and a challenge to learn a new system.

You are treating everything like its a recording, with Dish it can be a Recording, a Autotune or a Reminder.
Dish for better(I feel) or worse is just giving you more options. You now have Autotunes, something you haven't had with Direct, and this is why you get the Menu popup that requires all the keystrokes on your part. Granted with most Movies you can just hit record and take the default, as its recording and set to once.
For a Series, do you want All, or New episodes? If you want All and its a syndicated show do you what daily, Mon-Fri, or Weekly for that channel? Dish just gives you several options and lets you set the way you want each show handled seperatly.

As for the show your currently watching. Do you want the entire show, this point forward(this is the default) or do you want to just rewind a really cool sports event, or News Highlight? Do really just want to record just a couple of minutes, of a show, to show others later(something I do alot of, have hours of really cool, goals, NASCAR accidents, football highlights) and don't want a 3 hr recording for each 2 minute highlight.

Now you also have Autotunes, these get set in the same menu, and they are right below the DVR selection, lets you tune to a show, that you don't really want recorded, but want to see if your home, or if nothing else is going on.

Lets say you want the News to come on in the morning at 5am(just a time) and again at 5pm. Now do you want the Autotune to be set for Mon-Fri, Daily or Weekly? Autotunes are a great feature and you will learn how to use them, they come in handy alot.

An example is tonight. I don't like Vampire Diaries or CBS's Survivor(love BBCA's Survivor). Both are being record, with Vampire OTA, I have set Porky's to autotune at 8pm tonight as I don't want to record it, and don't want to watch the other 2 shows, and if I am watching something else or want to change Porky's at 9pm I can and I don't have to cancel the recording. The reason Porky's was set to Autotune, as I had a Band Parent meeting ane new I would miss the beginning, but now I just rewind to the beginning. I am just getting back and editing this

Its more steps, but you just have more options and each show is custom, both recording wise, and Autotune wise.

I have 35 DVR events on my 622, 15 of which are Autotunes, spread out between myself, wife and kids. Shows that we just want to watch, no biggie if we don't see them, and I don't have to delete or skip them everytime we go on vacation or when if somebody else is out of town or something.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

fudpucker said:


> Oh, in the scheme of life it's not a burden.
> 
> But when you are used to just pushing a button to record a program (and have been used to that for years) having to push a button, enter a menu, move over to an options menu, change that, then go back to the menu, then click out feels overly awkward and clumsy. Kind of like if you're used to simply pressing a key to select a channel to watch, then changed to another system in which you now had to press a button to get to a menu, choose "guide" from the menu, press another key to select what part of the menu you wanted, then click on the channel, then click "OK." Yeah, life wouldn't fall apart, and if you were used to doing things that way you'd probably wonder why anyone thought it was a pain. :eek2:


Try turning on/off Closed Captions. That's a real experience in thumb to eye coordination.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I am finding that I like the 722 (and 612 in the bedroom) more than I did the DirectTV HR-20 in almost every way other than the one-touch record option. It just feels like a next generation system.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Actually, the default for movies is "Once" and it requires only to hit "Select" twice, though frankly you have to be sure you have enough padding with some channels.
> 
> But I've always thought that for shows that repeat or continue as a series the "All" default option represented a poor choice by the Dish Network/Echostar folks and that the default should be "Once" so that you could press "Select" twice to record something you see on the guide.


I agree. The default option should be 'once' second option should be 'new' and the third option 'all'

My silly wife continues to record 'all' on most programs she wants to watch later even tho I have clearly showed her how to select 'once' or 'new'. Drives me crazy as her 622 drive fills up rapidly.

Sheesh, please Dish, do us a favor and reverse the order..........


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Grandude said:


> I agree. The default option should be 'once' second option should be 'new' and the third option 'all'
> 
> My silly wife continues to record 'all' on most programs she wants to watch later even tho I have clearly showed her how to select 'once' or 'new'. Drives me crazy as her 622 drive fills up rapidly.
> 
> Sheesh, please Dish, do us a favor and reverse the order..........


I think "ALL" should be last in the frequency order. 
For a TV series, my preferred order would be
*New
Once
Weekly 
Daily
Mon-Fri
All*

For Sports I would like to see some consistancy.
All sports should be ONCE or NEW, NEVER ALL. 
I love soccer, and with FSC being in HD I record more of the games.
I have noticed that MLS soccer is seen as a single event, so when you set it up, Once is the Default.
English Premier League, UEFA, and Italia A Series Soccer, the system defaults to ALL Episodes. Thats just CRAZY, and easy to screw up, I have noticed this on a few other sports as well. I use soccer just because its the same sport on the same channel.

For movies I like the default is Once, so thats cool.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> I think "ALL" should be last in the frequency order.
> For a TV series, my preferred order would be
> *New
> Once
> ...


I agree 100%.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

The best thing, from a user friendly POV, would be an option to either set the order or at least set the default. That could be done pretty easily with a software update.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

fudpucker said:


> The best thing, from a user friendly POV, would be an option to either set the order or at least set the default. That could be done pretty easily with a software update.


Hey, that is the best idea yet......Some one should set up a poll on this...
(but not me, I'm too lazy....:nono


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

One thing you might want to check out if you have not is the Web interface. Need for your 722 to be networked but it does come in handy in situations where you are doing a lot of timer configuration and are hunting for stuff to record. Should be able to get to it from dishnetwork.com


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> One thing you might want to check out if you have not is the Web interface. Need for your 722 to be networked but it does come in handy in situations where you are doing a lot of timer configuration and are hunting for stuff to record. Should be able to get to it from dishnetwork.com


Is this the Remote Access page? Thanks - looked and found that. I used a similar function with DirecTV a lot, so very glad to see it with Dish. Just today got some wireless ethernet units for my two receivers, so I'll be connecting them to the internet this evening and will play with it.

Thanks.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> Try turning on/off Closed Captions. That's a real experience in thumb to eye coordination.


How about trying to cycle thorough the available languages on multi-language channels (EURONEWS)? :lol:


----------



## smdigh (Aug 16, 2010)

I too have recently switched from DirectTV to Dish (VIP 722K). The one-time recording does seem more cumbersome, but is not a big deal for me.

However there are a few additional questions I have regarding my list of recorded programs that I can't seem to find the answer to.

1) When I go to my list of recorded programs, there is no visual evidence of which program(s) I have already watched/partially watched and have not yet deleted. I need to select each program- then look to the right- if there is a 'Resume' button, it means I have partially watched it. DirectTV bolded the titles on the first menu, and when you watched it, the title was no longer bolded. This made it real easy to spot programs that have been already watched. Am I missing something with Dish that makes this easier?

2) The second question relates to the prior question. Is there a quick way to delete a recorded program without first selecting it and then selecting the delete button on the subsequent menu?


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> Try turning on/off Closed Captions. That's a real experience in thumb to eye coordination.


I never understood why they didn't include a button on the remote control to cycle closed captions on and off or do it like one of the options I can do with my Pioneer TV, have the closed captions come on when you mute the TV and turn off when you un-mute it.

Too simple I guess.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

smdigh said:


> I too have recently switched from DirectTV to Dish (VIP 722K). The one-time recording does seem more cumbersome, but is not a big deal for me.
> 
> However there are a few additional questions I have regarding my list of recorded programs that I can't seem to find the answer to.
> 
> ...


1) No
2) No


----------

